# استفسار عن اوامر الـجي كود بالعربي من G00 الى G99



## ولهان المحبه (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اذا ممكن يااخوان اريد اوامر الجي كود للمخارط وباللغه العربية والتي تبدأ من G00 الى G99
مع الشكر والتقدير لكل الاخوان


----------



## المتحكِّم (22 ديسمبر 2007)

من زمان ما إستخدمتهم لكن أعطيك ما أذكره من أهم الأوامر ​ 


G00 الحركة السريعة وتحديد الموضع​ 
G01 الحركة الخطية ​ 
G02 الإستكمال الدائري ( حركة قوسية مع عقارب الساعة )​ 
G03 الإستكمال الدائري ( حركة قوسية عكس عقارب الساعة )​ 
G04 البقاء لمدة من الثواني ( تستخدم غالبا بالتثقب )​ 
G28 للعودة الى نقطة الإسناد ( النقطة المرجعية للآلة حيث تكون الآلة آمنة وبعيدة عن قطعة العمل )​ 
G32 لقطع التسنين ​ 
G40 إلغاء تعويض نصف قطر الأداة ​ 
G41 تعويض نصف قطر آداة القطع الى اليسار ​ 
G42 تعويض نصف قطر آداة القطع الى اليمين ​ 
G92 إعتماد نظام إحداثي ( G54 G55 G56 G57 G58 G 59 )​ 
G70 دورة نهائية ​ 
G76 دورة قطع للتسنين ​ 
G90 العمل بالمطلق ( الصفر ثابت )​ 
G91 العمل بالنسبي ( الصفر حسب آخر مكان للأداة القاطعة )​ 
G96 السرعة الخارجية ثابته​ 
G97 إلغاء التحكم بالسرعة الخارجية ( تغير السرعة حسب موقع الأداة القاطعة من صفر القطعة )​ 
G98 التغذية لكل دقيقة ​ 
G99 التغذية لكل دورة ​ 

هذا حسب ما أذكره ولكن ربما سقط سهوا بعض الأوامر ​ 
طبعا الأوامر كما تعلمتها على ماكينة الخراطة المحوسبة نوع موري سيكي يابانية الصنع​ 


المتحكِّم ​


----------



## ولهان المحبه (27 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي المتحكم بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ونفع الله بعلمك لعموم المسلمين


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المتحكِّم (27 ديسمبر 2007)

نحن بالخدمة دائما


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

جزاك الله خيراً أخي المتحكم​


----------



## مناع البحيرى (9 نوفمبر 2008)

احتاج الاوامر مدعمه ببعض الرسومات


----------



## مناع البحيرى (9 نوفمبر 2008)

احتاج اوامر ال g code مدعمه ببعض الرسومات


----------



## اشرف مجاهد (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء تدعيم برامج سى ان سى للمخارط مع توضيح كيفية استخدام الاوامر وكيفية الرجوع الى الصفر الخاص بالشغلة وكيفية كتابة البرنامج وما هى الاحتياطات المفروض ان اخذها عند كتابة البرنامج وهل عند الوقوف على وجة الشغلة اخذ قراءة محور الاكس ومحور الزد وادخل هذة البيانات كبلوك فى بداية البرنامج لكى يتم انتساب 
كل البيانات الموجودة بالبرنامج الى قيمة الاكس والزد 

وارجو من الزملاء الافاضل من لدية اى معلومات عن توضيح لى هذة النقاط ان يرسلة لى على الاميل الاتى
smm20077ات ياهو. كوم
ashraf_elkafrawy2006 ات ياهو .كوم
وجزكم اللة خيرا وشكرا:56::16::82::9:​


----------



## صاحب صاحبه (11 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بك وزدنا من علمك واشرح لنا بقية الاكواد الناقصه فهناك الكثير من الاكواد الناقصه مثل x(i والy تكون وهناك عدة رموز


----------



## eahaab (19 يناير 2009)

مشكووؤ جدا اخي لاكن هناك تصحيح بالنسبه للجي كودg99 وg98 فحسب علمي ان G98 هي الرجوع الى برمجة التحكم الثانويه الى السطر الثاني من البرمجه لاعادة مراحل البرمجه نفسها مع زياده تعديل بسيط وكما قلت عملها هو ان تكرر المراحل بنفس الطريقه للحصول على حجم اصغر بنفس الشكل او الحصول على سطح املس من السطح الاول وكذالك G99 عملها هو الرجوع الى القائمه الرئيسيه من البرنامج وشكرا وارجو ان اكون وضحت الشرح :85:


----------



## maqsoud (2 أغسطس 2009)

mon frere les information qui vous utilise pour les code interesser son incomplet si tu veux des aide contacte moi


----------



## ssahir (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## mo7sn (14 أغسطس 2009)

لا يا أخي جزاك الله خير انا شغال في الcncانا أستفت من الجي كود 
ملحوظه
أنا إسمي الحقيقي ليس mo7sanولكن إسمي عبدالله ولكن مشعارف أكتب إسمي الحقيقي علشان في منه كتير وانا كنت من زمان نفسي أشتريك معاكم في المنتدى الجميل ده ولكني كنت أواجه صعوبه احد مامن الله عليا بتسجل النهرده بس


----------



## majestic1 (23 أغسطس 2009)

*دليل أوامر الـ G-Codes*

بسم الله و الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و على آله و صحبه الطيبين الطاهرين و سلم تسليماً كثيراً​ 
أخي الكريم​ 
في المرفقات ملف بصيغة pdf
عبارة عن 6 صفحات بها تقريبا أغلب أوامر الجي
للخراطة و التفريز ...​ 

بالتوفيق​


----------



## abu talib (24 أغسطس 2009)

majestic1 *شكرا أخي بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مالك قرمش (8 أبريل 2010)

انا طالب بالجامعة وبدي بحث عن cncوما لقيت هون ياريت الي بيئدر يبعتلي واحد والوا جزيل الشكر


----------



## habash (20 أغسطس 2010)

G1 لاتذهب الى الاحداثيات التي طلبتها بل تبقى بعيدة عن المشغولة بينما تعمل بشكل صحيح على ال g0عندما استخدم ال 
ولا أدري ما المشكلة وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmad_36 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

* مشككووررررررررررررررررررر احتاج الاوامر مدعمه ببعض الرسومات*​


----------



## منصور السيد أحمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على المعلومه


----------



## iphone4 (22 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا أخي بارك الله فيك*


----------



## يحى المصرى (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ibrahkh (21 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي وباركلك الله ويا ريت تعطينا كمان من علمك الكبير اخي


----------



## a7med4u (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## أمين بكري (4 أبريل 2011)

سؤالي عن أفضل شركة للالات cnc
مع الاسعار اذا تفضلتم


----------

